# Is it ok to add LR



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ive had a tank running for a lil over a week now... nothing but sand water and salt with a heater and a very underpowered HOB... My real equipment should be comming in tommorrow or the next day...

my question is can i go ahead and get some LR and put in there... the SG and temp are stable... and i would of course check my all my levels b4 i added rock...

Like i said i should up the ciculation and lighting tommorrow or the next day.

-me


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure, go for it if you can get the circulation up before you add it.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

If it's LR, you will need to cure it.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

good deal...

today ill prolly pick up a smallish powerhead as a temporary circulator in the tank and i also need one for my mixing bucket... That way i can have more than sand.

-me


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

definatly add ALL the live rock your going to want now, it will much harder to do it once you get some live stock in there, 

once you add the rock, keep a check on the ammonia, and nitrite levels, you should see a cycle, how much of a cycle will depend on what quality of rock you get.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I put 6 pounds in... prolly should have gone with a lil more, but only because it looks pretty barren.... if i need more for filtration ill figure something out.. and some ppl ahve offered to ship a lil rubble to me so ill add a bit of that, but other than just kinda wishing i had gotten one bigger peice im happy...

wanted to get some pics posted, but my net is acting up and i dont have pics at work...

I got 2 nice peices that will give atleast 2 easy options for my lil guy to have a lair once i get him...

-me


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Ice said:


> If it's LR, you will need to cure it.


Don't cure liverock if it is a new systems which your is. Your liverock will cure in your tank which is actually great for it. The only time your cure liverock is if you are putting it into an already established system. As leveldrummer said and others put all of your liverock in right away and the let it sit for a month while your tank cycles. You will be amazed by what you find in your tank! I remember when setting up my tank i was always looking in it and finding new thigns. Cycling a tank is fun and exciting and also a great time to get in some extra reading.


----------

